# Is power steering fluid really *that* flammable?



## Leaf (Sep 30, 2008)

I've been having power steering problems for several weeks now.Inever did as advised -being told to put some transmission fluid in the container to help puff up the seal to help stop the leak.

Instead, I've just been adding power steering fluid.

This morning I had to run to work to drop of my medical leave paperwork. After that I stopped by the bank and post office.

On my way home I stopped by a shop to have the car looked at since it was being a bear again. I normally put half a bottle of fluid in on my way and then after I get home (from work) - daily.

When the guy at the shop looked at the car he thought I may have a hose leak. I started the car and tried to turn the wheel - it wouldnt go easily. He uncapped the power steering tank and it was empty. He put the rest of my fluid in - I started it and moved the steering wheel.

He "flipped out" and made me look at the hose myself while he turned the steering wheel.

Ok, so I have a major spraying leak. HUGE.

I still have a ton of stuff to do today but he wouldnt let me have my car back. He made someone from the shop drive me home and they're going to replace the hose this afternoon or tomorrow morning.

I asked about duct tape because *I have things to do today* and he acted like I was a complete moron considering my car could "burst into flames at any given moment if the fluid gets onto the exhaust considering ITS MORE FLAMMABLE THAN OIL!!



Ok, ok he wins.

Now I'm stuck at home with no car, no idea of what prices may be and no idea if I'll have the car back today or tomorrow.

:whatever


----------



## mouse_chalk (Sep 30, 2008)

LOL! :shock::shock:

Oh Leaf, why do these things always happen to you?! 

I hope your car gets fixed ASAP and with little expense- it was nice of them to drive you home too...


----------



## slavetoabunny (Sep 30, 2008)

Evidently it is. GM just recalled 42,000 2008-2009 model cars for a power steering fluid leak, which they say can lead to a fire.


----------



## Leaf (Sep 30, 2008)

:shock:

I just googled it. No wonder the guy acted like he did. Even though mine isn't on the recall list I guess the danger is still the same.

I dont mind havingit fixed I'm just aggrivated that I didn't make a few more stops before going to the shop this morning.

My back feels GOOD today and I had a list of stuff to get done. I've been home bound almost completely for over a week now and when I got up this morning I was VERY eager to start the day and accomplish several tasks outside of the house.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Sep 30, 2008)

Leaf, you DO realize how stubborn you are, right?! LOL! 

YES it's very dangerous! 

I'm glad he kept your car! Be happy it's just a hose and not the power steering unit! That's awesome actually!


----------



## Leaf (Sep 30, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Leaf, you DO realize how stubborn you are, right?! LOL!



I think that's been mentioned to me a time or two... :biggrin2:



If I had SEEN the problem myself I would have tried to do a temp patch on the hose myself, but honestly - with winter coming this is for the best. It would have had to be fixed sooner or later.

I feel like a little kid who just had a favorite toy taken away. 

Seriously, it is a good thing it's getting fixed. I have an upcoming trip to Springfield, Mo planned and I would have been in a world of hurt come Saturday if things didn't happen as they have.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Sep 30, 2008)

*Leaf wrote: *


> *Bo B Bunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Leaf, you DO realize how stubborn you are, right?! LOL!
> ...


I belong to the club too so ......... LOL! 

We don't need any crispy leafs around so I'm glad they found it!


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Sep 30, 2008)

Leaf, your life is a heckuv a lot more exciting than most people I know... What happens when you go for visits to friends' homes? Do you leave your little raincloud of excitement at their house for awhile?

Good for you, not driving the car. I don't know if i'd be able to resist the urge to start 'er up ,and just "see"...:biggrin2:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Sep 30, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote:*


> We don't need any crispy leafs around so I'm glad they found it!


Sorry, but....

:roflmao:


But on a serious note- yes, I'm glad you're getting it fixed!  I had no idea it was so dangerous either!!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Sep 30, 2008)

Well...... it's early Fall here and we get enough of the crunch of leaves on the ground... we don't need her crunchy! 

Leaf _does_ have an...... _interesting_ life!


----------



## Leaf (Sep 30, 2008)

Well the car is done. Someone from the shop will be on their way shortly to pick me up.

Once I get the car Im headed to the eye doctor - a screw came out of my glasses frame and I'm as blind as a bat without them so..

$160 for the car. Duct tape would have been a lot cheaper!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Sep 30, 2008)

*Leaf wrote: *


> a screw came out of my glasses frame and I'm as blind as a bat without them



Hope you're not driving without your glasses. 

Are you going to Duct tape your glasses.


----------



## Leaf (Sep 30, 2008)

Arrg! I SHOULD have used it on my glasses.... J/K.

I went to the eye doctor office and all I needed was to have the screw put back in. Much better than I had imagined.



I tend to worry and make more out of potential problems BUT after missing 9 days of work the last thing(s) I really needed were unexpected expenses.

I was talking to one of my friends earlier (YIM) and she laughed and asked what #3 would be... First the car, then the glasses...

Ahhh, such is life!


eta:

As it were, the glasses became an issue after the car was in the shop. Go figure!

And - if I were to add up cost of bottles of power steering fluid I've used in the car prior to fixing it, I've probably spent the repair cost once over, or close to it at $2 per bottle.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Sep 30, 2008)

Leaf, you should have a tiny screwdriver and a spare pair of glasses if you can. ALSO.... get a bottle of clear nail polish and put a tiny bit on the screws and they will stay in better.

My dad makes eye glasses and has for YEARS...... well since he was like 19.


----------

